# Gas Hot water heater, burner will not ignite



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

did you reset the pilot light switch to the 'on' position after lighting it?

DM


----------



## hammerdome (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, I did turn pilot light back to the "on" position. I tried several times. I just dont understand.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Test that the thermocouple is working properly (from the looks of it yours is so you don't need to do this test).

1. With the pilot light blown out and the heater let to sit for 10 minutes, lighting a match and trying to relight the pilot fails if you don't push down the button.

2. Push down the button, light the pilot, and let go of the button 5 seconds after the pilot light catches. The pilot light should work but go out when you let go of the button.

3. Push down the button, light the pilot, hold the button down for 55 seconds and let go. The pilot light should stay lit.

If you see the flame get a little bigger when you turn up the thermostat but after 15 seconds the burner does not come on full, you probably have a problem in the control box where the thermostat knob is or in the fat tube leading down to the burner.

The flame should not get bigger when you adjust the thermostat if you have not turned the small knob or button stem from "pilot" to "run".


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

let me understand, you see a pilot light, when you turn up the thermostat, you see the gas ignite....
wouldn't that BE the burner firing up? if so, just wait for the water to heat up?

DM


----------



## hammerdome (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you think the solenoid might be bad?


----------



## hammerdome (Oct 14, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> let me understand, you see a pilot light, when you turn up the thermostat, you see the gas ignite....
> wouldn't that BE the burner firing up? if so, just wait for the water to heat up?
> 
> DM


The gas that I see ignite is the little bit of gas the comes out of the thermostat side. The big tube leading to the burner I think is my problem. No gas is coming out of the big tube.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

maybe a spider made a nest in the tube? it's happened before.
could be solenoid....

DM


----------



## MACPLUMB (Jan 21, 2008)

*No hot water !*



THE GAS CONTROL THERMOSTAT VALVE HAS A ONE TIME FUSIBLE LINK

THAT HAS BURNT OUT THEREFORE THE GAS VALVE IS BAD AND NEEDS TO BE

REPLACED WHAT BRAND ?

MODEL NUMBER ?

SERIAL NUMBER ?

I CAN TELL YOU WHERE OR HOW TO GET A REPLACEMENT GAS VALVE ! :thumbsup:


----------

